# Durango's trails



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hola amigos, la semana pasada nos fuimos un grupo de Guadalajara hasta Durango a dar el grito de independencia. Estuvimos por alla 4 días, el viaje fue largo, 12 horas en camion particular. Aqui les mando unas fotos de este increible lugar.
1. La cabaña a donde llegamos.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

More pictures from Durango, Mexico:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Lots of water, everywere:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

que buen ride!

muy buenas fotos! :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Very niiice!!!

I loved the pics!


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow!!! Pensaria que Durango es tierra arida solamente, agradable sorpresa, gracias.:thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Increible!!!

Excelente post!

Yo tambien tenia la idea erronea de que Durango era puro desierto y alacranes.

Y la Foes??


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sí, yo también pensaba lo mismo acerca de Durango, pero la zona que esta mas al sur limitando con Zacatecas, si es desertica pero a medida que nos dirigimos hacia el norte vamos subiendo la sierra y ahí es donde cambia la cosa. Yo no lo hubiera creido si no lo hubiera visto con mis propios ojos, BTW esta es la vista que teniamos al abrir la puerta de la cabaña:




Por poco nos toca (llegamos un día después) una carrera anual que va desde el pueblo de El Salto (ubicado en lo mas alto de la sierra) hasta Mazatlán (nivel del mar). Es una bajada de aproximadamente 8 horas por carretera con unas vistas espectaculares (pasando por el espinazo del diablo). Son algo así como 1,000 curvas. Ya nos apuntamos para la del año que entra.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Estimado Warp:
La Foes esta con mi LBS haciendole un servicio completo y cambiandole la horquilla (gracias a mi amigo Last Biker por la sugerencia)
Horquilla anterior: Marzochi All Mountain 1 130-150 mm. Peso 5.1 Lb
Horquilla nueva: Manitou Minute Super SPV 140 mm. Peso 3.6 Lb.

Y cambio de frenos de Avid Mech. a Magura Martas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Estimado Warp:
> La Foes esta con mi LBS haciendole un servicio completo y cambiandole la horquilla (gracias a mi amigo Last Biker por la sugerencia)
> Horquilla anterior: Marzochi All Mountain 1 130-150 mm. Peso 5.1 Lb
> Horquilla nueva: Manitou Minute Super SPV 140 mm. Peso 3.6 Lb.
> ...


Wow te va a quedar de maravilla!!

En lo personal prefiero los Magura Louise. Asegurate de comprar el adaptador de IS a PM o de ordenar el caliper PM para los Marta, porque los Marta comunmente son IS y las Manitou PM. Pero creo que los puedes llevar a 180mm con un adaptador especial.

Los Louise 2007 son PM con adaptadores a IS. Mucho mas facil de adaptar y los adaptadores son relativamente economicos.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Estimado Warp:
> La Foes esta con mi LBS haciendole un servicio completo y cambiandole la horquilla (gracias a mi amigo Last Biker por la sugerencia)
> Horquilla anterior: Marzochi All Mountain 1 130-150 mm. Peso 5.1 Lb
> Horquilla nueva: Manitou Minute Super SPV 140 mm. Peso 3.6 Lb.
> ...


Buenos frenos, pero no se que tal sobre la horquilla... en fin, postea reviews después de probarla.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

SPV = Guacala


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Estimado Tacubaya:
Se agradece y se respeta tu opinion acerca del sistema SPV, me imagino que tu has probado exahustivamente este tipo de horquilla y emites esta opinion basada en fundamentos.
Yo en lo personal no he probado una horquilla SPV. La que yo he tenido y probado a lo largo de mis 7 años en MTB han sido: Rock Shox Juddy, RST, Manitou Axel, Fox Float 100mm, Fox Vanilla 130 mm y Marzocchi All Mountain 1 150mm.
Pero se que Manitou SPV es lo mas parecido a mi amortiguador trasero Curnutt XTD Ti.(Manitou y 5th element son los unicos que tienen la licencia para usar este sistema de Plataforma neumatica, otorgada por Charles Curnutt).
Y en mi experiencia propia usando 2 años la Foes con Curnutt, dejame platicarte que para mi es la mejor que existe. Si, yo se que a muchos no les gusta porque no es un sistema muy suave (plush) pero es de lo mas efectivo si quieres ir rapido de subida y de bajada. Y la mayor ventaja que yo le veo es que lo calibras a tu estilo de manejo y ya no lo tocas en meses!!!. No tienes que estar moviendo palanquitas, bloqueos, ni rueditas. simplemete te dedicas a disfrutar del paseo.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

La anterior fue mi opinion personal, pero yo creo que por algo el genio de J. Steber fundador y director de Intense seleccionó la Minute Super SPV 140 mod. 2007 para armar su bici premium de premiums la Intense 5.5 FRO 2007 para enviarla a los medios expecializados a probarla.
Así mismo Richard Cunningham Editor en jefe de la revista Moutain Bike Action, escribió acerca de la Super SPV en la revista de Marzo 2007, cuando hacia el articulo sobre la Intense 5.5 FRO.:
"Suspension performance: Three cheers for Manitou their 5.5 inch-stroke Minute Super has finally found al home. It's Curnutt-type pneumatic compression valve is strong enough to keep unwanted fork movement at bay, so the rider can stretch out over the front of the bike and pedal, but its damping remains sensitive enough to take the edge off of relatively small surface irregularities. Where the Minute really shines, however is when the trail turns ugly and speed exceed the middle chainring. Here, in the 5.5s most favored realm, the lighweight, long stroke fork feels bottomless and delivers a secure sense of control to the handlebar."
Este tipo de opiniones, de este tipo de gente son las que yo tomo mas en cuenta a la hora de elegir que productos adquirir.
:thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> La anterior fue mi opinion personal, pero yo creo que por algo el genio de J. Steber fundador y director de Intense seleccionó la Minute Super SPV 140 mod. 2007 para armar su bici premium de premiums la Intense 5.5 FRO 2007 para enviarla a los medios expecializados a probarla.
> Así mismo Richard Cunningham Editor en jefe de la revista Moutain Bike Action, escribió acerca de la Super SPV en la revista de Marzo 2007, cuando hacia el articulo sobre la Intense 5.5 FRO.:
> "Suspension performance: Three cheers for Manitou their 5.5 inch-stroke Minute Super has finally found al home. It's Curnutt-type pneumatic compression valve is strong enough to keep unwanted fork movement at bay, so the rider can stretch out over the front of the bike and pedal, but its damping remains sensitive enough to take the edge off of relatively small surface irregularities. Where the Minute really shines, however is when the trail turns ugly and speed exceed the middle chainring. Here, in the 5.5s most favored realm, the lighweight, long stroke fork feels bottomless and delivers a secure sense of control to the handlebar."
> Este tipo de opiniones, de este tipo de gente son las que yo tomo mas en cuenta a la hora de elegir que productos adquirir.
> :thumbsup:


En lo personal, no quiero entrar en argumentos de que una tijera sea absolutamente mejor que otra.

Yo en lo personal tomo mas en consideración los comentarios de gente comun y corriente que han usado un producto a que gente profesional que usan un producto por 2 dias y después otro.

Lo que se me hace chistoso es lo que cada quien le pone enfasis a un mismo componente. Mi idea es que la Minute es medio flexible, pero creo que la última (creo que es la que le vas a poner) ya tiene los stantchions de 32 mm y eje de 20mm, quizas funcione bien.

Yo ahora tengo una marzocchi AM SL 1 2007 con el eje de 20 mm y es una maravilla... En cuanto a diales, la Fox es la mejor, pero la Zocchi es muy buena y siento que es muy suave y no he tenido problemas con ella.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

SPV es lo mas bajo en los dampers de Manitou. TPC/ TPC+ es mucho mucho mejor. Lo mejor que le podrias hacer a esa suspensoion es "devolvearla (devolve)" para quitarle la plataforma en caso de que no la necesites ya que ña mejoraría demasiado.

Sobre Cornutt no tengo opinion, varios miembros de MTBR alegan que los shocks Cornutt son lo menos confiables que hay y que su damping es regular .He visto que pocos opinan positivamente, diciendo que por el dineral que estan pagando no reciben la calidad que esperaban.

Una suspe TPC de Manitou sera muy superior en cuanto a damping que una SPV. Por eso fracaso el Sherman SPV y el Dorado.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Yo creo que depende de los gustos de cada quien.

Si te gusta una suspension firme para pedalear... el SPV va muy bien.

Si te gusta muy suave y que responda bien ante irreguaridades pequeñas, pues un damper "convencional" va mejor.

Yo tengo un 5th Air (que por cierto he despanzurrado y vuelto a armar) y me gusta mucho. De hecho, el Float lo tengo como repuesto, porque el 5th es mejor (para mi).

Pierde un poco en irregularidades pequeñas, pero una vez que rompes el umbral del damper, es todo mantequilla y reacciona mucho mejor que el Fox... de lejos.

Yo creo que un gran problema con las Manitou SPV fue la confiabilidad... El damper usa una valvula neumatica inmersa en un baño de aceite... El aceite disuelve la grasa usada para lubricar la valvula y la valvula se queda pegada. Tiene solución con una grasa a base de silicon.

Otro aspecto es que son mas bien dificiles de poner a punto... Requieren un poco mas de sag (menos resorte) y confiar mas en la plataforma... Es lo que yo hago en el 5th. Uso una presion de aire mas bien baja que haga trabajar mas al damper, tal como hace Fox en las tijeras y amortiguadores 2008. Un SPV bien puesto resiste mucho al "bottom out" pues la valvula se cierra al final del recorrido pues es sensible a la posicion, no tanto a la velocidad.

DrF035.. Yo me fui al otro extreno con la tijera, a la AM1 le puse un cartucho HSCV y me gusta mas. El extremo trasero si me gusta firme para pedalear, pero el delantero me gusta muy suave. Unos dirian "desbalanceado", pero siento que la tijera suave requiere un amortiguador firme y viceversa.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> ....
> DrF035.. Yo me fui al otro extreno con la tijera, a la AM1 le puse un cartucho HSCV y me gusta mas. El extremo trasero si me gusta firme para pedalear, pero el delantero me gusta muy suave. Unos dirian "desbalanceado", pero siento que la tijera suave requiere un amortiguador firme y viceversa.


Esto es lo que me refiero que cada quien ve diferente a los mismos componentes.

En lo personal, a mi Moto Lite la arme con una Fox Talas R adelante y un RP3 atrás. Eventualmente cambié el RP3 y le puse un DHX 5.0 de resorte. Después cambie la tijera por una Revelation, que me gustó mucho, y finalmente tengo mi AM SL 1. En lo personal, la AM es la tijera que mas me ha gustado para esta bici, pero creo que cuando le puse esta tijera, balanceó muy bien el DHX y la bici es otra. Siento que despacio se porta bien, pero mas rapido funciona mejor.

Pero ya vez, a Warp le gusta el trasero firme y el delantero suave...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Rzozaya:
Si coincido contigo, la opinion en cuanto a componentes o bicis, puede variar mucho de acuerdo al punto de vista de cada biker, dependiento de las circunstancias de uso, del tipo de terreno, de las distancias, de las habilidades, del peso del ciclista, etc, etc. y no hay verdad absoluta, sino preferencias personales.
Por ejemplo en mi caso me gusta hacer rutas largas minimo unos 70 km o sea unas 4 o 5 horas y por mi estilo de pedaleo (no muy comun) pedaleo mucho de pie (he sido instructor de clases de spinnig) y para mi lo mejor es una bici muy firme, sacrificando sensibilidad en obstaculos pequeños. Inclusive mi amortiguador trasero Curnutt lo tengo calibrado en los limites mas altos. (El maximo permitido es 100 lb, lo recomendado por Foes es 75 lb para un manejo promedio y suave y yo despues de experimentar con diferentes presiones lo tengo en 90 lb, esto me da como resultado una combinacion magica. tengo una bici que se pedalea como hard tail, me puedo parar y pedalera con toda mi fuerza sin tener que moderar el pedaleo y no hace ningun sag, pero cuando hay un escalon o un obstaculo mayor se abre la valvula y lo absorbe como mantequilla, no asi con los obstaculos pequeños.


----------



## lagranevasio (Jan 23, 2008)

*Montseny.*

Viendo las fotos de Durango siento envidia sana de la abundante presencia de agua.

Nosotros llevamos nueve años añorando volver a disfrutar de visiones como las que presentas sobre Durango, con abundante presencia de agua, pero en nuestro preciado Montseny.

http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=207795


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

WOW! DrF035, se ve interesante ese lugar! Por cosas del destino no pude ir a rodar alla, habria la posibilidad de que me pasaras mas detalles de la carrera? Ese tipo de carreras me interesan.
Como tu, yo tambien prefiero una suspension muy firme en la parte posterior y el combo flutz/push parecen funcionarme muy bien, todavia tengo que pensar que hago en la parte de adelante, igual y regreso la reba (ahorita traigo una f100x) por cuestiones de peso... Muy padres tus fotos, y muy padres las bicis, que tal te ha funcionado la Spider? 

El Rivas


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

arivas said:


> WOW! DrF035, se ve interesante ese lugar! Por cosas del destino no pude ir a rodar alla, habria la posibilidad de que me pasaras mas detalles de la carrera? Ese tipo de carreras me interesan.
> Como tu, yo tambien prefiero una suspension muy firme en la parte posterior y el combo flutz/push parecen funcionarme muy bien, todavia tengo que pensar que hago en la parte de adelante, igual y regreso la reba (ahorita traigo una f100x) por cuestiones de peso... Muy padres tus fotos, y muy padres las bicis, que tal te ha funcionado la Spider?
> 
> El Rivas


No creo que sea una carrera, más bien un paseo. Tengo amigos mtbikers que ya lo han hecho, lamentablemente no he podido ir... :madman: 
El año pasado (y también el antepasado) hubo una competencia tipo maratón organizada por Raid Mexico pero este año ya no... :sad: Lástima, era una ruta muy bonita, con un poco de todo, aunque muy pesada pero bien valía la pena.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

En alguno de los posts menciona una carrera anual, si es un paseo mejor! Las 2 veces que intentamos ir a Durango hubo eventos que al final lo impidieron y en efecto todos coincidian en que era una muy buena rodada y que la organizacion se pulia con lo de las atenciones... Lastima! este anio pusieron El Ocotal en vez de esa... ojala pueda hacer algunas!

El Rivas


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

A todos mis amigos del foro mtbr Mexico un saludo y una disculpa por estar un tiempo desconectado.
A ti lagranevasio un saludo desde aca y deseo que pronto en Montseny tengan un gran temporal de lluvias y vuelvan a tener paisajes con abundancia de agua, y si no sucede, pues date una vuelta a este lado del charco y con gusto te llevamos a Durango. :thumbsup: 
Arivas sobre tu pregunta de la carrera de Durango- Mazatlan, como dice blatido, es mas bien una carrera relax o paseo de convivencia entre los bikers de por alla, que lo toman como un reto y pretexto para hacer una ruta muy larga pero con tendencia constante a bajar, y llegar hasta Mazatlan y echarse unas Pacifico y ver uno que otro bikini. 
La organiza un grupo local de Durango, aproximadamente a mediados del mes de Septiembre, para aprovechar el dia de asueto de 16 de Septiembre, si quieres conseguir informacion sobre las inscripciones hay un guia del Excursiones Pantera, que fue con quien hicimos la ruta de Durango, que es de los organizadores, puedes contactarlo aqui:

http://www.aventurapantera.com.mx/

Sobre la Spider, estoy gratamente impresionado. Sinceramente la arme sin esperar mucho de ella, simplemente queria tener una reserva, de hecho la arme con puros componentes que tenia arrumbados de otras bicis que habia ido mejorando, inclusive hasta pense en armarla y venderla. Claro que ya me han salido dos que tres compradores, pero de verdad que es una bici para conservarla.
La arme justo para iniciar semana santa, y me he dedicado a someterla a las mas duras pruebas, la lleve a todas las rutas locales en el bosque de la primavera, al bosque del centinela, a las barrancas, etc. y mi sorpresa fue que logre librar los mas rudos caminos que hago con la Foes de 5.75 de recorrido con la spider de 4, y con menos esfuerzo y cansancio, una de las primeras veces me sorprendia creyendo que iba en el plato granny, cuando iba en el plato medio pedaleando con mucha facilidad en subidas empinadas. Por supuesto que no bajas con el aplomo y seguridad de la Foes, pero bajas bien, con un manejo mas nervioso que exige ser mas cuidadoso en la distribucion de pesos y escanear mas el camino. Pero esto me hizo reflexionar mucho, si vale la pena traer una bici mayor y estar sufriendo mas en la subida que generalmente en tiempo son las 3/4 partes del total. O mejor traer una bici ligera y disfrutar la subida y hacer la bajada que llegas en un ratito con mas cuidado.

Aqui les mando una foto de la spider en las primeras salidas;









La caracteristica que me impacto mas sobre la Spider es el "momentum", que ya lo habia leido en varios articulos, pero no lo entiendes hasta que tienes una suspension VPP, es algo muy curioso pero al chocar con un obstaculo en lugar de detenerte, o perder impulso lo pasas y continuas con la inercia hacia adelante, esto es particularmente deseable y necesario en subidas tecnicas y/o prolongadas, en donde tus piernas dicen ya no puedo mas y con cualquier piedrita pierdes el impulso y bajas los pies y a caminar, aqui no, porque sigues y sigues hasta la cima.

En Guadalajara se desató la intensemania, coicidentemente 3 de mis amigos con los que ruedo constantemente compraron Intenses, cada quien por su lado y sin saber, y ahora ya estamos fundando el Club Intense Guadalajara Select Racing  (broma) Lo que si es que hemos visto que hay aproximadamente 23 intenses circulando por aca. Fotos de las Intenses 5.5 una FRO y otra EVP de mis cuates.















Saludos y estamos en contacto, el Proximo Reto:
Carrera Rosarito - Ensenada, por alla por el Norti.

http://www.rosaritoensenada.com/


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

excelente, DrF! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Saludos y estamos en contacto, el Proximo Reto:
> Carrera Rosarito - Ensenada, por alla por el Norti.


Que envidia!!! Por las rutas y la bici!!!

Felicidades! :thumbsup:


----------

